# Long time mountain biker, first enduro race: Tips?



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

I’m 48, been mountain biking since the late 90s and raced XC and road for about a decade at a national level.

Next weekend I’m entering my first enduro, about 40km in distance. It’s open, so racers will be anywhere from 16 years old to 60+.

Any tips on passing or being passed, where to start (back of pack?) and how hard to push on the transition stages? Anything else I should know?


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Pre-ride the timed sections and re-ride stuff that gives you problems. 
Every second counts and mistakes hurt a lot. 
If you want to do well/podium you will need to ride pinned on timed segments for a few minutes. 
So chill the F out on the transfers and save your legs. 
Riders are typically sent every 30seconds. 
I prefer to go minimalist (no pack, just a bottle and basic tools) and use the aid stations for more water. 

An ‘open’ enduro with no categories doesn’t sound safe. I sure hope that’s not the case. Imagine a pro level rider catching a beginner… that’s not safe or fair to either rider. Hopefully they have age groups/category with different stage start times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdg1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Depends on the race and your intentions. If you are just looking to finish, confirm if there are aid stations, and if not, make sure hydration and nutrition is taken care of. It will be a longer day than you think. If you are not going for a time, go to the back of the pack, and even let the starter/marshall know you aren't planning to pin it. Definitely save energy on the transfers. Pre-ride if you can. Perhaps more pads and a full face then you typically would, as no matter what, you'll probably be pushing yourself. Pass and be passed when safe to do so, also be cognizant that if someone is ready to pass you, it probably matters to their time more than yours. At 47, I did my first enduro this summer and these are just some of my observations. Lastly, have fun, it's a bike ride. I definitely put myself in the category of just trying to finish, so that may color any relevance.


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

abeckstead said:


> Pre-ride the timed sections and re-ride stuff that gives you problems.
> Every second counts and mistakes hurt a lot.
> If you want to do well/podium you will need to ride pinned on timed segments for a few minutes.
> So chill the F out on the transfers and save your legs.
> ...


It’s a small local race, maybe 25 people total. I know they split up age groups and put the faster riders up front, which will probably help. But, yeah I see your point.

Here’s a couple photos from the trails we’ll ride. Should be fun!


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

gdg1 said:


> Depends on the race and your intentions. If you are just looking to finish, confirm if there are aid stations, and if not, make sure hydration and nutrition is taken care of. It will be a longer day than you think. If you are not going for a time, go to the back of the pack, and even let the starter/marshall know you aren't planning to pin it. Definitely save energy on the transfers. Pre-ride if you can. Perhaps more pads and a full face then you typically would, as no matter what, you'll probably be pushing yourself. Pass and be passed when safe to do so, also be cognizant that if someone is ready to pass you, it probably matters to their time more than yours. At 47, I did my first enduro this summer and these are just some of my observations. Lastly, have fun, it's a bike ride. I definitely put myself in the category of just trying to finish, so that may color any relevance.


Some great advice, thanks. I rode some of the harder sections today to practice.

I can see what you said about it being more tiring than I may think! Lugging around a 35+ lbs. bike all over the mountain takes some energy.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

geofharries said:


> It’s a small local race, maybe 25 people total. I know they split up age groups and put the faster riders up front, which will probably help. But, yeah I see your point.
> 
> Here’s a couple photos from the trails we’ll ride. Should be fun!
> View attachment 1988290
> View attachment 1988292


Well that sounds ok then. Looks like some awesome terrain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

geofharries said:


> I’m 48, been mountain biking since the late 90s and raced XC and road for about a decade at a national level.
> 
> Next weekend I’m entering my first enduro, about 40km in distance. It’s open, so racers will be anywhere from 16 years old to 60+.
> 
> Any tips on passing or being passed, where to start (back of pack?) and how hard to push on the transition stages? Anything else I should know?


Train for two more years ...then you'll be 50+


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

GlazedHam said:


> Train for two more years ...then you'll be 50+


Not sure that helps, the 50+ guys ain't slow either


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I've been doing Enduro races for 8 years ...in the 50+ category now. Here are some things to consider. To be remotely competitive you need to be able pedal out of the saddle while descending. I've seen some first-timers struggle with that. The long distances between segments tend to wear first-timers out so know your pace. The first couple of races I did, I threw on downhill casings to avoid flats. The bike handles different when you have that much unsuspended mass so don't go overboard on the tires. Pre-ride, of course. Sleep at the venue the night before rather than drive there ...if its an option. Don't ride with your age-group; ride with your friends ...unless it is against the rules ...there are a couple of different formats for Enduro so check it out.


----------

